

Did The iPad 2 Just Leak Out? - imkevingao
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/02/28/did-the-ipad-2-just-leak-out/

======
ricefield
[http://www.macrumors.com/2011/02/28/new-ipad-2-image-
almost-...](http://www.macrumors.com/2011/02/28/new-ipad-2-image-almost-
certainly-fake/)

...probably not

